# 2000 f250 7.3



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

So I've read some very informative posts on the troubles with 6.0, and then I found a 2000 7.3 with low miles (below 100k) and while the price isn't as good as the 03's with 6.0L the reputation of the 7.3 for durability is worth quite a bit.

Please poke holes in this ASAP! I'm still reading forums and likely to make a trip 60 miles away to go see/buy it this weekend if all continues to look good.

There's a ford dealer at the bottom of the hill from me, I'm going to go there tomorrow and get what I've read about called an "oasis" report.

anything I should be looking out for there? also, carfax shows it having one recall open, but it was:

10/14/2009 Ford Motor Company Manufacturer Safety recall issued
Recall #09S09
SPEED CONTROL SYSTEM MODIFICATION

Locate an authorized Ford or Lincoln Mercury dealer or call 866-436-7332 to obtain more information about this recall 


Seems like maybe a problem with the cruise control, and I need to figure out if that recall has expired or not, do they? anyway... I'm hopeful this is the good truck for me to get!


----------



## havasu (Sep 4, 2011)

Recalls do not expire. They are also transferable to anyone. You can provide and Ford dealer with the truck's VIN# and they will advise if this has been fixed or not. BTW, IMHO, that 7.3 is the best engine ever put out by Ford. My son has one and searched long and hard for it, finding it 300 miles away. He flew in, was picked up by the dealer, and drove it home.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

If I found a nice 7.3 powered truck with under 100K miles on it, I'd be tempted to take out a second mortgage to go get it!


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

That engine would be the only ford diesel worth the money. The rest of them have been trouble all around. Make sure that the carfax information matches the odometer reading. If a new instrument cluster was installed the mileage will be off.


----------



## havasu (Sep 4, 2011)

We should arm wrestle each other to see who gets it first! Hurry Dakine!


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

The motor is great, my dad has one and i know several other people who put a lot of miles on them, be prepared to get a new transmission at about 230k... also, first time the factory lockers go out swap em for manual lockers... your mileage may vary


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

HEY!!! great to see you posting, I'd been gone for a year or more and just recently returned.

Thanks for the comments on the truck, I'm definitely going to dig deeper into this one. They have a few different models and now I'm just kind of figuring out which one makes the most sense for me, where I am now isn't the worry, where i want to be a year from now matters, as does the monthly nut I have to crack so I'm not gonna go bonkers on that.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

If you have to buy a, Cough ford, a ford equipped with a Navistar DT444E is a pretty good choice, Don't get sucked in at the ford or Navistar dealer for the designed obsolescence injector O ring kits though (hard starting warm engine), the kits from a bosch injection dealer are about 1/8 th the price. 

And don't idle the darn thing all the time, idle it to warm up a bit on starting then drive it gently for the first while, idle it to cool the turbo bushing / shaft after a pull before shut down, but don't let it sit and idle for no reason like so many diesel pickup owners are prone to do.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

Tirediron said:


> If you have to buy a, Cough ford, a ford equipped with a Navistar DT444E is a pretty good choice, Don't get sucked in at the ford or Navistar dealer for the designed obsolescence injector O ring kits though (hard starting warm engine), the kits from a bosch injection dealer are about 1/8 th the price.
> 
> And don't idle the darn thing all the time, idle it to warm up a bit on starting then drive it gently for the first while, idle it to cool the turbo bushing / shaft after a pull before shut down, but don't let it sit and idle for no reason like so many diesel pickup owners are prone to do.


I know a guy that put one of those DT's in a large panel van, he had to install a heavier rear end but that engine had tons of torque, he was hauling a heavy trailer one time and the van did a wheelie. Our 89 with a non-turbo 7.3 has been a real workhorse, it has a good mechanical injector pump, no electronics, other than the glow plug controller and that can be bypassed, so it's pretty much EMP proof.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Viking said:


> I know a guy that put one of those DT's in a large panel van, he had to install a heavier rear end but that engine had tons of torque, he was hauling a heavy trailer one time and the van did a wheelie. Our 89 with a non-turbo 7.3 has been a real workhorse, it has a good mechanical injector pump, no electronics, other than the glow plug controller and that can be bypassed, so it's pretty much EMP proof.


The 7.3/444 IDI engines were pretty simple for sure, my BIL has a late 93 IDI with a factory turbo, that is a cool set up.


----------

